
Show HN: Opinion on website before launch? What did you understand? - MessengerSell
https://messengersellwebsite-staging.herokuapp.com/
======
jmnicolas
I'm clearly not the target so I'm not going to comment on that.

However the loading times are horrendous on a slow dsl connection and I would
never wait till the page has finished loading before going somewhere else.

Good luck with your app.

~~~
MessengerSell
Hey JM, I made the site lighter.

Would you mind refreshing it and telling me if it is still loading
horrendously slow?

Thanks in advance! :)

------
MessengerSell
Thanks for the feedback! :)

